# A toni and guy hairdressers equivalent?



## Soldierxx (Mar 17, 2013)

I know they have Toni and Guy in spain but the closest to me is 200 miles away. If it comes down to it, I will travel 200 miles but I would prefer something closer. Is there a high end hairdressers similar to Toni and Guy? Preferably where they can speak English so I can explain what I want doing. Is there a well known chain here?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Soldierxx said:


> I know they have Toni and Guy in spain but the closest to me is 200 miles away. If it comes down to it, I will travel 200 miles but I would prefer something closer. Is there a high end hairdressers similar to Toni and Guy? Preferably where they can speak English so I can explain what I want doing. Is there a well known chain here?


where are you?

my hairdresser is a former Toni & Guy trainer..........


----------



## Soldierxx (Mar 17, 2013)

I am at Fuengirola


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Soldierxx said:


> I am at Fuengirola


ahhh nearly 600km...........


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm told that there are some very good hairdressers in Fuengirola but as I don't use them I have no idea. There is a very good one in Nerja....


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Theres a place in Benalmadena pueblo that has a former "toni and Guy" I believe???? Send a PM to this lady - she knows all there is to know about hairdressing etc in the Fuengirola/benalmadena area Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad - View Profile: natalieml

Jo xxx


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

I've sent her a PM - Alex is ex Toni and Guy Puerto Banus so should be high end enough. LOL



jojo said:


> Theres a place in Benalmadena pueblo that has a former "toni and Guy" I believe???? Send a PM to this lady - she knows all there is to know about hairdressing etc in the Fuengirola/benalmadena area Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad - View Profile: natalieml
> 
> Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Problem with T and G is that they're franchises aren't they? Quality can vary. 

There are very many good hairstylists in the Marbella/PB area, not chains. Some good hotels have top-class cutters too. I believe the 5 star Kempinski Estepona has a salon..

I do understand your desire for a good stylist/cutter. When we lived in Prague the exchange rate was so in favour of the £ that we could afford the very best Prague could offer, certainly up to Mayfair/West End standard. Leaving our stylist was quite a wrench and we worried about finding a quality replacement for a reasonable price - we paid in Prague what would have been the equivalent of £400 in London but because of the £/Czech crown rate it cost around a quarter of that.

Well, we can't afford those prices in euros but we did find a small, independent stylist who is very good and relatively inexpensive.

Good luck!


----------

